# I was so grossed out today!!



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly and I went for a walk and she was a good girl except for picking up leaves. Then she stopped for a poop and I saw her sneakily pick up something I thought I will wait till she is done before digging in her mouth. When she was finished I could see something sticking out so opened her mouth and plucked it out............I was horrified it was the leg of some small rodent or animal I almost puked and talked to her ICK!!!!!!!! It was either a mouse leg or maybe a frog I have no clue it was disgusting! It was black an fleshy very disturbing when do they stop picking up stuff I hope soon she is a year old now and leave it doesnèt work! Here goes my stupid accent again


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

OMG - I don't know what I would do. Seriously so gross! You have the worst luck about these things. Molly just keeping you on your toes, I guess.


----------



## KGr (Mar 11, 2013)

Yuck, that is gross. I remember when Pip picked up a dead bird when we were out once & like you I was nearly sick! She dropped it pretty damn quickly though.....must have been the sheer disgust in my voice! 

Fingers crossed she doesn't pick anything else up when you're out x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Its only matural yhey want to pick stuff up. delta came back with a dead bably stote the other month. it the bigest thing she has eber picked up.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Oh Renee, I know, it's truly disgusting. We've bought a little bottle of hand sanitizer to take on walks now because the things Poppy picks up from the fields (and sometimes eats - with great relish!) are monstrous, some are so decayed they are barely recognisable but still obviously a body part  I'm amazed I haven't been ill from handling random limbs. Then I started reading about tapeworms and how the dog gets them and made myself feel I'll for days (now I seriously scrutinise her poo when I pick up to look for signs). Mad dog lady alert


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Marion that is a good idea I never thought of carrying hand sanitizer I will have to buy a small bottle. It is the grossest feeling when you pull out that stuff from their mouths! Its strange though I see so many dogs walking around and they dont seem to pick up stuff....I was hoping it was just a phase and that she would eventually stop doing this


----------



## Caira (May 27, 2013)

Summer wanted to eat her own vomit yesterday


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

That's ok Petra, it's traditional!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Consider yourselves lucky! When the solar flair comes and the whole world goes hungry you will have no worries! Your dogs will bring home frog legs, fowl and other delicacies for you to survive on! They love you is all!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I am going to go with if it is that stinky and nasty, they will always pick those kind of things up. 
Last winter the dogs in the neighbourhood were always picking up a frozen mouse.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mmmmm stinky dead animals and animal bits! Lovely.....
Ralph picked up a dead mole - he was only a young pup still & he wouldn't part with it!!! His jaws were firmly clamped and he wasn't letting it go for any treat! 
When he finally let it go I kicked it to the side, the very next day he went and found it again haha x


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Caira said:


> Summer wanted to eat her own vomit yesterday


Ours do this all the time Petra, their own and/or each other's, and it totally grosses me out! hno:hno:hno:hno:They've also started eating other dog poo as well, that is probably the most unacceptable thing they could EVER do as far as I'm concerned...:ugh::ugh:


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

AliAlfie said:


> Ours do this all the time Petra, their own and/or each other's, and it totally grosses me out! hno:hno:hno:hno:They've also started eating other dog poo as well, that is probably the most unacceptable thing they could EVER do as far as I'm concerned...:ugh::ugh:


Oh no - that isn't nice at all!!
Although Ralph does like to snack on sheep poo when it's on offer!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

The tastiest snack in the garden for my two is chicken poo it's starter, mains and pudding as far as mine are concerned!.......and yes I still love them. Just!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Cat 53 said:


> The tastiest snack in the garden for my two is chicken poo it's starter, mains and pudding as far as mine are concerned!.......and yes I still love them. Just!


Well as long as its not the actual chicken!! Ha


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Caira said:


> Summer wanted to eat her own vomit yesterday


Oh gross:laugh: That is just awful!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Fergus found a bird wing and half a carcass last week, which I didn't fancy removing...he was good and dropped it and we tried to avoid it on the way back but the little pumpkin remembered where it was and darted off, removing it second time round involved holding his collar and force ....yuk.
Mable once found the tiniest bunny, which looked like a cuddly toy but she gave it up easily and Wilf once found a decaying owl ... The joys of dog ownership x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I guess its not been too bad for me, one dead frog - already very dry, one dead mouse and cat poo are the worst things I've taken out of his mouth - actually the cat poo was by far the worst as I really wasn't expecting that, but at least it was in the garden so I could go in and wash hands immediately.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Yucky yucky!!


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

I fortunately caught barney sneaking out if my store room at work with a dead mouse between his teeth. He was doing his slow sneak trying to get past me so I was able to retrieve it quickly. Almost panicked as we have a company in to put poison down to kill the little critters...... Dread to think what would have happened if I hadn't seen him with it.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

girls girls m.don't you worry about when a dog stops picking up wonderful things and eating them ,,they never stop.and ,girls ,i know you know this ,,BUT please be so careful about your puppy licking your hands while your using that hand cleaner ok ..that is very very bad for them and can make them very sick


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

AliAlfie said:


> Ours do this all the time Petra, their own and/or each other's, and it totally grosses me out! hno:hno:hno:hno:They've also started eating other dog poo as well, that is probably the most unacceptable thing they could EVER do as far as I'm concerned...:ugh::ugh:


I'm so relieved mine don't do this. I heard pineapple will make their poop taste unpleasant. Maybe that will put them off of all poop. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

sugerlump said:


> girls girls m.don't you worry about when a dog stops picking up wonderful things and eating them ,,they never stop.and ,girls ,i know you know this ,,BUT please be so careful about your puppy licking your hands while your using that hand cleaner ok ..that is very very bad for them and can make them very sick


Ooh, I didn't consider that......might take some gloves instead then. Thanks Sugarlump!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

sugerlump said:


> girls girls m.don't you worry about when a dog stops picking up wonderful things and eating them ,,they never stop.and ,girls ,i know you know this ,,BUT please be so careful about your puppy licking your hands while your using that hand cleaner ok ..that is very very bad for them and can make them very sick


I never thought about this either! I guess I could always use one of her poo bags as a glove!


----------



## senyma (Sep 17, 2012)

I know it very upsetting. I would be upset. I have to say that Hachi hasn't done anything like that yet but he is a tracker.he sniffs the trail of a rolling ball over and over and the goes back to the ball itself. I'm sure (never having a dog before) that he would be excellent to track the scent of anything. He can find things we hide on him very quickly. It's that look of a hunting dog that's in them I think..at least that what I see in my Hachi...just part of there genes..I try to monitor him carefully when we go for a walk outside...he nose is into everything...I do (it may seem silly) wipe his face mouth and feet after ever walk just to make sure that he is free of any icky stuff he may have picked up outside


----------

